# neurobiology, functional brain clearance sale.



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

There seems to be a lot of interest here and I happen to have a couple of copies of a literature Review of recent reasearch articles. It lists 492 with an abstract for 1999 and 2000 with 4 on hypnosis and many with references to neurobiology. I plan on seling them on the internet but will give them to anyone here who's interested if they send me a check to cover postag and mailing, $2 and a snail mail address.tom


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi trbell,sounds interesting. Would really like to get my hands on those reviews but an old policy of mine so don't take it personally - I never give my address to anyone on the internet. Isn't there some way out of this?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I'am in. Send me your address via email.Bonniei, how would he mail it to you? ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

trbell1 and I are discussing by e-mail how it can be done,eric I am probably being very stupid and making every one feel awkward. Sorry


----------

